# ca18 help



## mike_0678 (Oct 14, 2005)

If one were to purchase a ca18det motor and trans from www.zerolift.com what else would i need to make it run?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, since its only engine trans..you'll need the harness, ecu, radiator(not necessary, but highly recomended),..you'll need a 91-94 gauge cluster for the tach to work, and some misc things..i would just buy a front clip and get the front end also(unless you have a fastback, in wich case a kouki read end would be better..)


----------

